# What do you think this guy could be?



## Moreau (Feb 20, 2007)

My sister found this stray today while she was working at an outdoor market. He was hanging around the whole day, scaring everyone with little dogs lol! He is very large, his feet are HUGE, and he has the coolest coat, it has beige, brown, black even some weird patches of white on his back that look almost spray painted on. He has a very wiry coat, and it is even crimped looking under his ears. 

His ears make me think Briard cross, as well as his coat, but it isn't long enough, but he seems rather young. Or perhaps a Wolfhound cross? His teeth are still nice and white. He was full of fleas, and slightly matted in places, but in otherwise good health (it seems anyway). He is currently in my backyard for the night, until she can contact the SPCA tomorrow. 

Anyhoo, any thoughts on what he might be? I wish I could keep him, he is very sweet. Seemed okay with my kids, no food aggression, and played like a big galoot with my sister's mini Aussie. He tore up the grass something awful running around like a horse!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow!!! I am guessing some sort of a Terrier mix ... reminds me a bit of a Collie too ... but that guy is gorgeous! I bet he finds a home very quickly!


----------



## Moreau (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, the mystery has been solved. Seems my sister wasn't completely honest about where she picked this guy up. He had been living his whole life outside tied to a tree, stepping in his own feces, so she paid a bit of money to rescue him.

He is 8 months old, and a Bouvier/Rough Collie cross. So he is going to get bigger! Now she is going to try and find a good rescue who can take him and find him a great home. I really wish I could keep him. 

If anyone in the Vancouver, BC area wants a beautiful, calm, well mannered puppy, this guy is looking for a home!

Abbylynn, good call on the Collie!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

He looks like that dog from that movie.... Anyone know which one I'm talking about? I'm at a loss on the name!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

ah ha I was gonna say I saw some collie in him......


----------



## Zairah (Mar 6, 2012)

PappyMom said:


> He looks like that dog from that movie.... Anyone know which one I'm talking about? I'm at a loss on the name!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benji_(film)

Made me think of Benji.


----------

